# Removing chain grease from car seat



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anyone have suggestions for removing bike grease from a car seat's fabric?


----------



## Gypsymage (Sep 10, 2012)

I have big truck grease on my seat that I need to take care of. I figure I will take it to the full service car wash and have them take a look at it.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I once used carb cleaner to get grease out of a floor mat. But you would want to test it on a hidden spot first. After getting it clean I used carpet shampoo with hot water and scrubbed it with that then sucked it up with a shop vac. You could probably use shout or something else for this last step.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Brakeclean works well, same thing that a dry cleaner uses. Test first, see what it does to the seat material. I spray it on a rage first, then blot the smudges...


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You could try a degreeser like Simple Green or Shout it out. Or ask whoever does the wash what they use for stains.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Use the same kind of hand cleaner that mechanics use (GoJo or something like that).


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

After 8+ years as a diesel mechanic, Dawn is still my favorite degreaser. Use the concentrated stuff with an old toothbrush and gently scrub... Let soak as needed, and the grease should lift out. PS- as above, try on a hidden spot to make sure it will not stain the upholstery. Last but not least, good luck!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

+1 for Gojo, the old school kind in the tub.


----------



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll try some of these.


----------

